
New Zealand could move to alert level 1 without 'complete elimination' of virus - just-juan-post
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12361447
======
just-juan-post
I'm glad to see that New Zealand is moving towards admitting that lockdowns
can't control a virus.

I hope the rest of the world takes note.

